
Official Statement on EFail by the GnuPG and Gpg4Win Teams - chx
https://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2018-May/060334.html
======
jepler
At a minimum, it is a testament to the difficulty of using the gnupg
commandline interface (and/or its API; does it have a C API?) properly.

For instance, you might ask why the default is to print any of the plaintext
of a message that fails the integrity check. If the interface/API of gnupg had
operated differently, then maybe even "buggy" users of gnupg would have been
protected.

Computer security must make it easy to do safe things; if unsafe things can't
be (or mustn't be) made impossible, they should be made difficult.

